

Ask Patio11: How exactly did... - hella

..you get appointment reminder to the #1 spot when I search google for "appointment reminder"?
======
terrellm
I'm not Patrick but I'll still reply since you posted it here on HN and I've
used similar techniques to rank my software programs.

1) Exact Match Domain bonus: When your domain is a non-hyphnenated .com, .net,
and .org, Google gives it a bonus as the domain is often highly relevant to
the given keyword. This is why you often see undeveloped domains sell for such
high prices.

2) Targeted Anchor Text: Since his product is called "Appointment Reminder",
people will use that phrase in the link.

3) Quality, relevant links: Checking out Open Site Explorer
(<http://www.opensiteexplorer.org>), you can see that he has some quality and
relevant links.

4) Modest search volume: According to the Google AdWords Keyword Tool
(<https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal>), there are about 720
searches a month for the exact term "appointment reminder" and 6,600 searches
using the phrase.

